# Health Insurance Plans Help!



## barry181091 (21 Dec 2012)

Hey guys,

Trying to work out if there are any cheaper options for my parents Health Insurance but the HIA website comparison is wrecking my head!

Basically, we are with VHI, my parents are both on 'Parents&Kids Op Plan' and the two children are on 'First Plan Plus - Level 1'

This amounts to 4,137 E per annum. As I am 21 now I am considered an adult by them and am charged 1,372.50 E.

Do you know if its worth changing to any of the competing companies? Would there be much of a saving % wise?

Thanks.


----------



## Eithneangela (21 Dec 2012)

Have you checked that there is not an equal plan offered by the VHI by another name. Apparently, this has been done over the years for marketing purposes, but people on the original plan just paid up every year and didn't look at the new offerings. If you want to stay with VHI, then do a list of the offerings on your current plan, and check every plan they offer for the equivalent. It was said this morning (RTE Morning Ireland) that it is possible to save almost €2,000 by people on a family policy who have stayed on the historical plan and not moved to the new offerings. Very important to state specifically what the new plan is when you go to renew - you can take advantage of all/any group schemes available.


----------



## snowyb (21 Dec 2012)

Hi barry191091,

What is your renewal date?  

Snowyb


----------



## barry181091 (21 Dec 2012)

Hi Snowyb,

Well it says Renewal Period: 22/01/2013-21/01/2014. It doesnt ask for any confirmation etc as its all DD, so I dont know by what dates we have to change/cancel etc.


----------



## snowyb (22 Dec 2012)

Your renewal date is 22 Jan 2013 and yes, there are plenty of alternative plans which offer better cover and cheaper prices, with all four providers.

Two options with VHI:

1.Company Plan Extra Level 3 ;     2.Plan PMI 21 11

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?111&100&77/

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?272&100&77/

Two options with Laya Healthcare:

1.Company Care Plus ;    2.Total Health Choice

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?198&100&77/

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?323&100&77/

Two options with Glohealth:

  1. Better Plan;   2.Better Plan Ultra Cash

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?298&100&77/

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?324&100&77/

Two options with Aviva;

1. Health Plan 03;     2. Health Plan 05

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?319&100&77/

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?307&100&77/

Note, Health Plan 05 will reduce in price on 1 Jan 2013.
New prices;  Adult 952pa    Child 328    Student  455


Hope this helps with your decision.

Snowyb


----------



## barry181091 (22 Dec 2012)

Thanks very much snowy!

In regards to changing *companies* -would there be any waiting period in terms of not being covered, say 3 months? I knew I saw something about that before.


----------



## Armada (23 Dec 2012)

Hi All, 

I, too am a bit baffled and find the HIA site useful but confusing. I currently am on VHI healthcare Extra at €1692 pa. I notice that there is another plan PMI 03 11(€1364).

I am very traditional and have bene with VHI forever(Plan B options) but looking at this PMI plan it seems much the same cover. My two main priorities are hospital cover and procedures.. not too pushed about normal doctors fee refunds etc..

Am I missing something? - as the 2 plans are very similiar but with a €330 price difference.
Thank you for your advice.

BTW :Renewal date is the same as barry 22/01/2013


----------



## snowyb (23 Dec 2012)

barry181091 said:


> Thanks very much snowy!
> 
> In regards to changing *companies* -would there be any waiting period in terms of not being covered, say 3 months? I knew I saw something about that before.



There are no waiting times because a person switches company, a waiting time is served when a person takes out health insurance for the first time. 

Inpatient(hospitsl) waiting times only apply if you 'upgrade' your policy.  The waiting time only applies to any 'extra benefits' on the new plan.  Most of the plans recommended are similar to  your existing plan, so these waiting times would not apply in your case.

Out-patient( gp visits,dental etc) waiting times do not apply if you are under 50 yrs of age.  Also, Laya Healthcare have no  outpatient waiting times at any age.

Details of out-patient waiting times for over 50 yrs and full info can be found on hia website. Click on Consumer Information and then choose Waiting Periods.

Snowyb


----------

